# 2013 WDA Southwestern Regional Conformation Show, AD and Breed Survey



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Progress Report.....
9 Breed Surveys are signed up.
Show entries are starting to come in.
3 Vendors so far.
Breakfast menu - Kolaches and coffee
Lunch menu - hot dogs, hamburgers and bbq chicken with side dishes.
Silent Auction, 50/50 raffles.
Event hotel set up.
Judge's dinner set up.
Looks like its going to be a great show!
For more information and entry forms click here Houston Hundesport


----------

